# What knot do you use to attach steel leader to hook???



## Luminum (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm new to shark fishing and the last time I went we managed to pull one in, but alsolost about 3-4 fishdue to the shark chewing the hook off of a snap swivel. I just purchased 80 lb steel leader material and would appreciate any advice on the best knot to use when attaching a steel leader to a hook(not using asnap swivel)


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

haywire twist


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

if its the cable material, i would say crimp it


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Just according to if its single strand or braided wire?...Braided wire takes crimped sleeves....single strand just needs a twist.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

The leaders I made I used 90# SEVENSTRAND and crimped sleeves. Seemed to be just fine.


----------



## Luminum (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate the advice


----------

